# voseo (origin of its distribution)



## Thomas26

¿¿Por qué el voseo es popular en Argentina, Paraguay y Uruguay.......de hecho no utilizan el "tú".........pero no es popular en Chile, Peru, Bolivia, Venezuela, etc.....?? 

¿Cuál es la razón que esos tres países lo utilizan? ¿Es de esas personas que colonizó la región?

Muchas gracias


----------



## k-in-sc

In Uruguay both "tú" and "vos" are used. "Vos" is also used in other countries, including Chile, Bolivia, Colombia and some parts of Central America, although not to the same extent as in Argentina. I would be interested in knowing why it's most pervasive in Argentina.


----------



## Thomas26

I didn't literally mean tú was non-existent, I understand it is still legal to use, but the question is why is the vos SO prevalent in these countries? Yes, it is used in certain areas of Colombia and maybe Chile and Bolivia, but no where near the extent of in Uruguay, Paraguay and Argentina. I would say the next closest country in terms of use of voseo would be from my experience Guatemala. 

So, was it from those who colonized the area? I imagine it must have sprung from that and not just randomly appeared on the scene one day.


----------



## jmx

I don't think there is an easy, simple answer for your question. I've heard that in Chile voseo became unfashionable due to the popularity of the grammarian Andrés Bello, who disliked it. Another thing to take into account is which voseo areas are larger and what important cities irradiate it. In Argentina, Buenos Aires acts as a spreading center of voseo, with no other important cities able to counter its force in a huge area.


----------



## autremoi

_Vos_ and _tú_ were both present in Old Spanish, and originally _vos _was the formal form and _tú, _the very familiar form that was inappropriate in most situations. From there the usage of the 2nd person pronoun evolved in such a way that _vos_ was used when speaking from below (in social status/rank) to those who were at an higher rank/social status, and the _tú_ was for the other direction (HIGH TO LOW). Overtime that switched and _vos _was used only for the HIGH TO LOW direction of speech (you can see that in El Quijote) while a new formal pronoun became popular in Spain: _Vuestra Merced_ (where the Spanish _Usted_ or the Portuguese _você_ come from). Having a 3rd pronoun relegated _vos _to an almost offensive or derogatory use. This is why in Spain _vos _disappears in the XIX century. The regions of the empire that had closer ties with the metropolis were following this same trend, but the most isolated regions, notably the River Plate basin, were rather alien to this process. Later on, some countries like Chile and Uruguay made attempts to eliminate the _voseo_ from their dialects but maybe because of their proximity to Buenos Aires and its influence they were never able to get rid of the _vos_ and today it coexists with _tú. _


----------



## k-in-sc

That's all true, but I still wonder why Buenos Aires became the epicenter of the voseo and not Lima or Bogotá or Mexico City.


----------



## autremoi

By the time the _vos _disappeared from peninsular Spanish, Buenos Aires was arguably the most remote place in the world, a frontier town, way less important culturally and economically than the other cities you mentioned. Until 1776 when it became the capital of the new Viceroyalty all official trade and communication with the outer world had to pass through Lima. BA was a mere military and illegal trade outpost. In fact, at the beginning of the XIX century BA was better connected to London than to Madrid. The majority of the population was _criollo_, i.e. born in the colony, which shows that BA didn't attract a lot of Spaniard emigrants.


----------



## autremoi

What I mean is, the other cities were more exposed to European influence, where the Spanish language was developing faster.


----------



## k-in-sc

That's interesting, but you still have to wonder why it didn't change, when in nearly 250 years it had plenty of opportunity to. People nearly everywhere don't even talk like they did 20 or 50 or 100 years ago, much less 250.


----------



## alepre

Soy Argentino y sinceramente desconozco exactamente el origen del vos. Lo que es importante destacar es que el verbo con vos (en Argentina) tiene una conjugacion distinta de la forma española.

Ej: Vos *sois* el mejor (Español) / Vos *sos* el mejor (Argentino)


----------



## Thomas26

alepre said:


> Soy Argentino y sinceramente desconozco exactamente el origen del vos. Lo que es importante destacar es que el verbo con vos (en Argentina) tiene una conjugacion distinta de la forma española.
> 
> Ej: Vos *sois* el mejor (Español) / Vos *sos* el mejor (Argentino)



Me gusta la forma del verbo en Argentina......vos aprendrés, vos vivís, vos hablás, etc......


----------



## Csalrais

alepre said:


> Soy Argentino y sinceramente desconozco exactamente el origen del vos. Lo que es importante destacar es que el verbo con vos (en Argentina) tiene una conjugacion distinta de la forma española.
> 
> Ej: Vos *sois* el mejor (Español) / Vos *sos* el mejor (Argentino)


Pero cuidado, ese es el uso antiguo que hoy en día solamente se ve en recreaciones históricas. En España actualmente no se usa nunca el vos como pronombre (excepto en las excepciones que mencioné en la frase anterior).


----------



## autremoi

k-in-sc said:


> That's interesting, but you still have to wonder why it didn't change, when in nearly 250 years it had plenty of opportunity to. People nearly everywhere don't even talk like they did 20 or 50 or 100 years ago, much less 250.


Why do you think that a language must *necessarily* change a pronoun and all its associated verb conjugations? The language has changed of course, but it followed its own path. Another things that make Buenos Aires different are: #1. it did not receive a major migratory influx until the 20th century, #2. later, immigration happened en-mass, primarily from Italy.


----------



## k-in-sc

Because of exposure to other Spanish speakers. Bs As had plenty of opportunity to change, the way other formerly "voseo" areas did, yet it didn't. 
English underwent the same change, from "thou" to "you," although somewhat earlier.


----------



## ampurdan

I guess the voseo has changed quite a lot during the centuries. From "vos cantáis" it changed to "vos cantás" in Argentina and Uruguay while in Chile it has ended up being "vo' cantái" -I think. Many combinations of "vos" and "tú" exist in these and other places. There is voseo in places as far as Central America and I recall that someone once said in these forums it even exists in some rural Mexican areas.

It all suggests a wide spread of voseo in all or most of Spanish-speaking American in the past and its rather quick evolution to different forms everywhere.

The fact that this is unheard of in present day Spain, with all its rural areas which keep very old traits in their manner of speech, makes me thing that the adoption of this vos for the informal everyday treatment with equals or lower ones is quite unique to Spanish-speaking America. But all this is just guesswork.



k-in-sc said:


> Because of exposure to other Spanish speakers.  Bs As had plenty of opportunity to change, the way other formerly  "voseo" areas did, yet it didn't.
> English underwent the same change, from "thou" to "you," although somewhat earlier.



But "thou" would be "tú" and "vos" would be "you", not the other way round.


----------



## autremoi

k-in-sc said:


> Because of exposure to other Spanish speakers. Bs As had plenty of opportunity to change, the way other formerly "voseo" areas did, yet it didn't.
> English underwent the same change, from "thou" to "you," although somewhat earlier.


Ask the people of Smith Island, MA, why they still speak 17th century West Country England dialect even if they had plenty of opportunity to change being exposed to standard Eastern US accent. Ask the people of Quebec why their dialect is still the closest thing to 17th century Parisian dialect, didn't they have enough time to watch French movies?


----------



## Peterdg

k-in-sc said:


> Because of exposure to other Spanish speakers. Bs As had plenty of opportunity to change, the way other formerly "voseo" areas did, yet it didn't.
> English underwent the same change, from "thou" to "you," although somewhat earlier.


I don't know. The only thing I know is that the same phenomenon exists in Dutch. In Belgian Dutch, we still use the "old"/"traditional" singular second person (ge/gij) while in the Netherlands, they switched to the newer version "je/jij". As with the voseo, it also comes with a different verbal form.

They have tried for years (actually, decades) to introduce the "newer" version in Belgium, but it just doesn't work. People resist. Some people in Belgium do use the new form, but for most of us, it sounds "affected", "not from us". While, let's say, 20 years ago, when they made a TV series in Belgium, they used the "newer" form, they now switched back to the original Belgian form because dialogues just sounded "weird", not natural. For some reason, the Belgian Dutch accent in combination with the "newer" form, doesn't work.

Now, The Netherlands and Belgium are neighbouring countries and this harmonization doesn't work. Imagine how difficult that proces must be with a territory as big as the Spanish speaking community.


----------



## autremoi

Actually, the voseo is way less striking than other characteristics of the Rioplatense dialect, for example, the way we pronounce the _y_ and _ll_, something in between an English _sh_ and a French _j_.


----------



## duvija

I wouldn't say so lightly that some dialect is like a 17 century anything... It may have a few remaining words, but not the whole language. 

Please, check the tons of older posts about 'voseo'...


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, there are tons of posts about the voseo, but I haven't seen one that addressed this specific aspect, of why it has persisted. All the stuff about the different waves of immigration doesn't seem too convincing, but I find Peterdg's observations about Dutch very apt. And something you said in another thread, "De chica me decían 'las señoritas hablan de tú'", also explains some things for me


----------



## quijotear

Es una buena pregunta. Te deseo suerte con tus investiaciones.
Es curioso como el español de México, Argentina y España (los tres focos más influyentes desde mi punto de vista) han evolucionado de un modo ligeramente diferente.
Yo lo relaciono con el tipo de inmigración que han recibido estos paises. Desconozco el tema en profundiad, pero creo que la imigración de europeos a Argentina ha sido más heterogenea (variada) que en otros países latinoamericanos, de modo que, aunque finalmente el español consiguió imponerse a otros idiomas, lo ha hecho con características propias. 
Es evidente, por ejemplo, la musicalidad que el español de Argentina ha tomado del idioma italiano. (La colonia italiana ha sido muy importante en Argentina)
Por ello, y es solo una hipótesis, es posible que para los europeos que llegaron de otros países diferentes de España, hubiese formas verbales y pronunciaciones, más cercanas al italiano o al francés (fr:vous-->esp:vos) que le resultasen más cómodas de usar, y que finalmente terminaron por consolidarse.

Es solo una reflexión. Espero que consigas nuevas pistas y que las compartas con nosotros.
Un saludo desde España.


----------



## quijotear

k-in-sc said:


> Because of exposure to other Spanish speakers. Bs As had plenty of opportunity to change, the way other formerly "voseo" areas did, yet it didn't.
> English underwent the same change, from "thou" to "you," although somewhat earlier.



It seems clear that the Argentinians perceive the "voseo" as a sign of identity that are not willing to resign.
So I think just them can help us to know when it started this self identification with the voseo.
It would be interesting to find the fist record mentioning the identification that we all do between the voseo and Argentina, so we could find what elements influenced on this phenomenon.


----------



## alfajor

quijotear said:


> It seems clear that the Argentinians perceive the "voseo" as a sign of identity that are not willing to resign.
> So I think just them can help us to know when it started this self identification with the voseo.
> It would be interesting to find the fist record mentioning the identification that we all do between the voseo and Argentina, so we could find what elements influenced on this phenomenon.



El venezolano, Andrés Bello (1781-1865), el primer rector de la Universidad de Chile, condenó el empleo del voseo y llevó a cabo una campaña en favor del tuteo.  

N.B.
El voseo se encuentra en _todos_ los países de habla hispana, menos ES, DO y PR.


----------



## quijotear

Ya se ha mencionado a Andrés Bello con anterioridad. Lo que queda pendiente es saber por qué (y en qué momento) en Argentina se apostó tan decididamente por el voseo, y su característica conjugación de la 2ª persona. ¿Fue casual, intencionado, tuvo influencias externas, hay algún tipo de apuesta por diferenciarse de otros países hispanohablantes?
(que quede claro que no critico su uso, sólo me interesa saber el mecanismo en que los idiomas se van disgregando)


----------



## duvija

quijotear said:


> Ya se ha mencionado a Andrés Bello con anterioridad. Lo que queda pendiente es saber por qué (y en qué momento) en Argentina se apostó tan decididamente por el voseo, y su característica conjugación de la 2ª persona. ¿Fue casual, intencionado, tuvo influencias externas, hay algún tipo de apuesta por diferenciarse de otros países hispanohablantes?
> (que quede claro que no critico su uso, sólo me interesa saber el mecanismo en que los idiomas se van disgregando)



Es muy difícil contestar esa pregunta. Se fue dando y quedando. No conozco datos del mecanismo.

En wiki hay una reseña (con un mapa donde se ve que se usa en un área enorme), pero no contesta exactamente tu pregunta.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voseo


----------



## donbill

Thomas26 said:


> ¿¿Por qué el voseo es popular en Argentina, Paraguay y Uruguay.......de hecho no utilizan el "tú".........pero no es popular en Chile, Peru, Bolivia, Venezuela, etc.....??
> 
> ¿Cuál es la razón que esos tres países lo utilizan? ¿Es de esas personas que colonizó la región?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Hay mucha información aqui: http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=vos


----------



## duvija

donbill said:


> Hay mucha información aqui: http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=vos



Si, hay información, pero no historia. Suponemos que el 'vos' viene de la zona de donde hubo más emigración (andaluces?).


----------



## quijotear

duvija said:


> Si, hay información, pero no historia. Suponemos que el 'vos' viene de la zona de donde hubo más emigración (andaluces?).


Este dato es interesante. Cuando dices la zona ¿Hablas de Uruguay?


----------



## donbill

duvija said:


> Si, hay información, pero no historia. Suponemos que el 'vos' viene de la zona de donde hubo más emigración (andaluces?).



Te doy toda la razón, pero hay mucha información sobre las diferentes manifestaciones del fenómeno, y se me ocurrió que podría ser de interés. 

Según lo que he leído--y confieso que no soy experto en el asunto--hay que considerar muchos factores, principales entre ellos la inmensidad del territorio, el aislamiento de ciertas regiones y la evolución lingüística que ocurría en España durante la época de la exploración y conquista del llamado 'Nuevo Mundo'. 

Que yo sepa, había contacto más o menos frecuente entre España, el caribe y México durante la época en la cual dejaba de usarse el _vos_ en España. El resultado de tal contacto fue que también dejó de usarse primero en aquellas regiones de las Américas. El contacto con el interior, con el Cono Sur y ciertas regiones de Centroamérica, en cambio, no se efectuaba con tanta frecuencia, así que había áreas en las que predominaba el lenguaje de los exploradores del siglo XVI. Sabemos que el proceso de exploración, dominación y colonización de las Américas nunca fue uniforme. En mi opinión--y no es más que opinión--la historia del _voseo_ en América Latina es el resultado de esa falta de uniformidad.



Un saludo


----------



## donbill

Este breve comentario es de Resnick y Hammond, _Introducción a la historia de la lengua española_, 2a edición, pp. 183-84.

"En los siglos XVI y XVII _vos_ llegó a dominar como pronombre de tratamiento directo a familiares y a inferiores en las zonas rurales, y entre soldados. Esta es la forma de tratamiento llevado a gran parte del Nuevo Mundo por los Conquistadores. Al dirigir la palabra a los indios, los trataban de _vos_ por considerarlos como inferiores. En España, en cambio,_ vos_ tomó ortro derrotero: a partir del siglo XVIII se estigmatizó y cayó en desuso debido al carácter despectivo que había adquirido y como consecuencia de la asociación con el habla de las capas más bajas de la sociedad española."

[. . .]


"Con la decadencia del singular _vos_ como forma de respeto, se acuñó en el siglo XV la expresión _vuestra merced_. En el siglo XVII se contrajo, tras varios pasos intermediarios, a _vuasted_ y _vusted_. Con la pérdida de la _v-_ tenemos el pronombre personal moderno _*usted*_. . . . "

Me parece lógico, teniendo en cuenta la decadencia de España durante los siglos XVI y XVII, que hubiera menos contacto lingüístico entre la madre patria y las regiones más aisladas y lejanas de las Américas. ¿No podemos suponer, entonces, que esas regiones no partipaban del mismo desarrollo lingüístico que impactaba las áreas que eran más accesibles a un contacto más o menos regular con España?

Saludos


----------



## quijotear

Muy interesante donbill toda esta información.
En mi opinión, que la enormidad de continente americano y su creciente población influyen en un desarrollo lingüístico desigual resulta lógico.
Pero no creo que esa sea razón suficiente, puesto que, de hecho, la uniformidad entre el español de España y de Argentina es considerable, incluso mayor que la que pueda haber entre España y México. 
Parece demostrado que hubo diferentes intentos de reprimir el uso del vos en el cono sur, y que como reacción, primero entre las clases más humildes y luego por el resto de la sociedad, especialmente en Argentina, que además fue una potencia económica a mitades del siglo XX, pudo haberse usado como herramienta de rebeldía y de identidad nacional, este uso del vos desdeñado por los españoles llegados masivamente tras la guerra.
Todo es una hipótesis que propongo, pero es curioso como a veces también en el idioma se intentan levantar muros y extender fronteras.


----------



## duvija

quijotear said:


> Muy interesante donbill toda esta información.
> En mi opinión, que la enormidad de continente americano y su creciente población influyen en un desarrollo lingüístico desigual resulta lógico.
> Pero no creo que esa sea razón suficiente, puesto que, de hecho, la uniformidad entre el español de España y de Argentina es considerable, incluso mayor que la que pueda haber entre España y México.
> Parece demostrado que hubo diferentes intentos de reprimir el uso del vos en el cono sur, y que como reacción, primero entre las clases más humildes y luego por el resto de la sociedad, especialmente en Argentina, que además fue una potencia económica a mitades del siglo XX, pudo haberse usado como herramienta de rebeldía y de identidad nacional, este uso del vos desdeñado por los españoles llegados masivamente tras la guerra.
> Todo es una hipótesis que propongo, pero es curioso como a veces también en el idioma se intentan levantar muros y extender fronteras.



No acepto tu teoría de que el argentino se parece al español más que el mexicano, así al barrer. Las diferencias se dan en áreas semánticas ;y gramaticales diferentes, y tambi'en las similitudes. Y no hay un solo ' español', como no hay un único 'argentino'. 
De paso, cuando dije ' emigrantes', me refería por supuesto a lugares de España, que son los que proveyeron los 'emigrantes'. En América, se transformarían inmediatamente en 'inmigrantes'. Se supone que una gran mayoría de inmigrantes en Uruguay eran específicamente de Andalucía y Canarias (pero hay también gallegos, catalanes, vascos, etc.). La pronunciación de la 's' viene de Andalucía, no?


----------



## donbill

quijotear said:


> hipótesis



Hipótesis: la palabra clave, sin duda. 

Ya se han dedicado libros al tema, y me imagino se escribirán muchos más. Pero es fascinante, ¿no?

Un saludo muy cordial


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Muy interesantes las citas que has puesto don Bill.

En cuanto a lo que sugiere *quijotear* sobre la resistencia... humm... no sé. Yo no recuerdo que ningún grupo haya levantado el _vos_ como bandera de  rebeldía, ni tampoco he oído mencionar que se haya registrado algo así  en algún momento de nuestra historia.

El _vos_ estaba _más que instalado_ en Argentina entre las clases escolarizadas ya en los albores del siglo XIX. Al menos en lo oral. Eso evidentemente es muy difícil de cambiar. Un enlace interesante para el que quiera leer al respecto.

Que hubo intentos de imponer el _tú_ no me cabe duda, la conjugación de _vos_ no aparecía en los textos escolares. Recién en 1982 la Academia Argentina de Letras reconoció oficialmente que el _vos_ era lo estándar y que el _tú _sólo se usaba en muy pocas partes de Argentina.
No creo que nunca el voseo haya sido una forma de rebelarse... era lo que usaban casi todos y es muy difícil cambiar eso. El maestro o la maestra _estaba obligado_ a usar el _tú _en el aula (circa 1950) pero apenas salían hablaban de _vos_ con sus colegas. El _vos_ estaba ya muy metido, no había forma de arrancarlo. Y el _tú_ se consideraba (y se considera) altisonante y afectado.

Tampoco los doblajes (todos usan _tú_) han podido cambiar la forma en que habla la gente.

Saludos.


----------



## jert

donbill said:


> Hay mucha información aqui:


thnx for a link. i dont know about that. really usefull.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Creo *duvija* se refiere a los conquistadores (s. XVI) no a los inmigrantes (ss. XIX y XX). Y los de la conquista eran en su mayoría del sur de España, ellos trajeron la *s* en lugar de la *z* o *ce *y la dejaron establecida en toda América.

Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

She said she was talking about immigrants. 

After the "Guerra Grande" there was a steady rise in the number of immigrants, above all from Italy and Spain. The number of immigrants had risen from 48% of the population in 1860 to 68% in 1868. In the 1870s, a further 100,000 Europeans arrived, so that by 1879 about 438,000 people were living in Uruguay, a quarter of them in Montevideo. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Uruguay


----------



## duvija

Yes, I was referring to the immigrants. In some historic(al) linguistics books, they say the majority of immigrants were from Galicia and Andalucía.


----------



## k-in-sc

Galicia and Andalusia are about as far from each other as you can get and still be in Spain. Do they have a lot in common linguistically?
What struck me was that the immigrant population was not really very large, meaning that a relatively small number of people could have a noticeable influence.


----------



## Peterdg

k-in-sc said:


> Galicia and Andalusia are about as far from each other as you can get and still be in Spain. Do they have a lot in common linguistically?


Nothing whatsoever. Galician has a lot in common with Portuguese and has, of course, also an influence on the Spanish that is spoken there. (language substrate)


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> Galicia and Andalusia are about as far from each other as you can get and still be in Spain. Do they have a lot in common linguistically?
> What struck me was that the immigrant population was not really very large, meaning that a relatively small number of people could have a noticeable influence.



Well, remember that the non-immigrants (in Uruguay) were originally from Spain anyway. 
I've never understood the reasons given for the different 'Spanish dialects in the Americas', related to the majority of immigrants in a certain area. We got tons of 'canarios', ' catalanes', ' vascos' , etc. but the books talk about Andalusians.


----------



## k-in-sc

The seseo is supposed to come from Andalusia and the voseo is supposed to be a generalized rural thing, or what ...?
Quique's link in #34 just says letters show that the voseo was in continuous use among the ruling class of Buenos Aires, contrary to claims that it was a "low" form that was reinstated under Rosas. One of the sources is a lady originally from Peru, raising the question of why the voseo stuck in BsAs and not in Lima.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

k-in-sc said:


> One of the sources is a lady originally from Peru, raising the question of why the voseo stuck in BsAs and not in Lima.



Hola:

Una aclaración: El Alto Perú no es Perú. El Alto Perú coincide más o menos con la actual *Bolivia* y era parte del Virreinato del Río de la Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, thanks, I didn't know that!


----------



## Yuzer

Sephardic Jews don't have voseo, so I wouldn't say "tú" is too new... We do say "tu sos" however and not "tu eres". Note that sois (for vosotros) is the plural form of sos, form-wise.

Tú estás
Vosotros estáis
Tú hablas
Vosotros habláis
Tú sos
Vosotros sois

In Muestro Espanyol:
Tu (e)stas
Vozotros estash
Tu avlas
Vozotros avlash
Tu sos
Vozotros sosh


----------



## quijotear

Apasionante!! Yuzer. Para mí el sefardí es un gran desconocido y encuentro una gran aportación lo que nos comentas.


----------



## merquiades

Yuzer said:


> Sephardic Jews don't have voseo, so I wouldn't say "tú" is too new... We do say "tu sos" however and not "tu eres". Note that sois (for vosotros) is the plural form of sos, form-wise.
> 
> Tú estás
> Vosotros estáis
> Tú hablas
> Vosotros habláis
> Tú sos
> Vosotros sois
> 
> In Muestro Espanyol:
> Tu (e)stas
> Vozotros estash
> Tu avlas
> Vozotros avlash
> Tu sos
> Vozotros sosh



When _vuestra merced (usted)_ became established as the preferred form of respect, _vos_ lost its formal connotations.  Devoid of that in certain areas it naturally mixed with _tú_ with which there was no longer any difference in meaning.  When you drop the "i" of many of the historic _vos_ forms, there is no difference with _tú_ in most of the conjugations, excepting irregular verbs like "eres/sois".  From then on _vos_ was gradually eliminated in favor of _tú_in Spain.  The hybrid forms "_vos-tú_" were transmitted to Latin America and in many areas were eventually replaced with _tú_ as well, except Argentina, Uruguay etc.

_Tú sos_ is totally in harmony with the time period of 1492...  Do you all say _Tú ávlas_ or _Tú avlás_ in Sephardic?


----------



## Yuzer

merquiades said:


> When _vuestra merced (usted)_ became established as the preferred form of respect, _vos_ lost its formal connotations.  Devoid of that in certain areas it naturally mixed with _tú_ with which there was no longer any difference in meaning.  When you drop the "i" of many of the historic _vos_ forms, there is no difference with _tú_ in most of the conjugations, excepting irregular verbs like "eres/sois".  From then on _vos_ was gradually eliminated in favor of _tú_in Spain.  The hybrid forms "_vos-tú_" were transmitted to Latin America and in many areas were eventually replaced with _tú_ as well, except Argentina, Uruguay etc.
> 
> _Tú sos_ is totally in harmony with the time period of 1492...  Do you all say _Tú ávlas_ or _Tú avlás_ in Sephardic?


The first one. And thanks for the input!


----------

